# Easy Walk Harness



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hint I got off lab forum for this harness & lab -- have the gray part over her back. My lab is smaller, but broader chested & this method (which I described poorly) fits on her much better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I LOVE this one: www.walkyourdogwithlove.com The sizes fit a wider range and I really like the longer front connection.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Bailey is 50 pounds and we got the Medium for her, I am sure we will have to get a bigger one in a few months when she gets bigger.

We only got it a month ago and her walking is so much better. She used to pull several times during our walk (and I am always on walks with my son in the stroller) and now she's doing so much better it's so much easier on walks. The only thing I am still working on is her jumping up. Whenever a dog or a person stops by she gets so excited and jumps up and she gets tangled in the harness.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Personally, I LOVE this one: www.walkyourdogwithlove.com The sizes fit a wider range and I really like the longer front connection.


 
Max and Jake are used to walking in the front. Will this work for them?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Max and Jake are used to walking in the front. Will this work for them?


Watch some of the videos on the site and you'll be able to see how the dogs naturally walk to your side. It is a front connecting harness like the sensation and some of the others.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

All three of my dogs are in a large Easy Walk Harness. I do turn my Lab mix's over so it doesn't rub her chest. My dogs range from 60-77 lbs and 22"-25" tall.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We started Tucker on an Easy Walk. Eventually, he figured out how to pull on it.  He is now on a Gentle Leader and it works very well. Something to think about-


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Maya has the large and she is 55 pounds. It is almost as small as it will go, but not quite. I think she was about 50 pounds when we got it and it was adjusted to as small as possible. I didn't want to get a medium and then have to buy another one in a couple months, so I got the large when she was about 7 months old. I LOVE the Easy Walk harness. It makes walking her very easy. She really doesn't pull with it. I have a nerve disorder in my foot, and it could cause me major problems if I re-injured my foot, even if a very minor injury. With the Easy Walk I don't have to worry about slipping if she pulls while I'm on ice. If she really pulls, it just turns her around to face me. The only thing I don't like about the harness is that a couple times when she has pulled suddenly on it (basically only when she was first getting used to it), it made her fall over. It didn't hurt her, but I felt bad about it. I don't understand why people let their dogs drah them all over the place when something as simple as this harness works so well. Maya really doesn't mind it.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

My 3 year old, 24 inch, 82 lb Casey wears a size large in Easy Walk, and it could be adjusted even bigger.
The Easy Walk harnesses are amazing...I would not walk Casey without one! He could totally drag me into traffic if he saw a rabbit without one...and he is an obedience trained dog! He has used one since he was 6 months old and has never figured out "how to pull" on it. We tried the nose ones with our past goldens with little success.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have three Goldens who have "easy walk" harnesses. My male is 85 pounds - he is unusually tall and lean. My females are 55 pounds. They are no were near as tall as my male. All three wear size large. I have adjusted the straps to fit them. My trainer recommended the "easy walk" harness for our male. The females really walk well without it; however, the outer part of my right elbow has been sore and I've been told by my doctor it is from overuse (like tennis elbow or golfer's elbow). So everyone wears a harness as a safe measure.


----------



## supperwood1213 (Jan 12, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Personally, I LOVE this one: www.walkyourdogwithlove.com The sizes fit a wider range and I really like the longer front connection.


Hi, thanks for your sharing site. Really a good recommendation. I will planning to select one for my dog (Jenly)  Cause more comfortable for her.


----------

